
Show HN: Forward audio from Android device to computer - rom1v
https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-375103051
======
rom1v
We recently published an open source application to display and control
Android devices:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977)

But the audio was not forwarded.

I investigated, and implemented something experimental, which works for me.
That way, the Android device is totally "duplicated" on the computer.

Checkout the "audio" branch
([https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/commits/audio](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/commits/audio)),
build, and execute: scrcpy --forward-audio

I would appreciate some feedbacks on several devices :)

For now, the audio forwarding feature only works on Linux.

If you're interested, I have problems to make it work:

\- on Windows:
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-375593393)

\- on MacOS:
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/issues/14#issuecomment-376125131)

Thank you for your time ;)

